# Bauer .25 automatic



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Hello, New to the forum and looking for some information on a Bauer .25acp I recently added to my collection.

I am familiar with the Bauer .25, I have owned one for several years. I also own several Baby Brownings. I am familiar with the function/maintenance on these mouse guns.

This particular Bauer, (second one in my collection) has a very low serial number........12xx It does not disassemble like the newer model (higher serial number) pistol that I have owned for years or the 2 Baby Brownings I own. The slide has different machining. The barrel won't come out of the slide...not sure if this is due to an issue I am not seeing or if it is meant to be this way.

Anyone out there know anything about these Bauer's or can steer me in the direction of someone that might know? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not really Familiar with these, but I seem to remember some little blowback autos needing to have the barrel rotated to get lugs to disengage from the frame.

Sorry, I don’t have much else to offer.


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Not really Familiar with these, but I seem to remember some little blowback autos needing to have the barrel rotated to get lugs to disengage from the frame.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have much else to offer.


Yes, the Baby Browning and the other Bauer I own require the barrel to be rotated about 1/4 turn and the slide will come off. This Bauer, the barrel rotates, the slide comes off but the barrel will not come out of the slide. The machine work on this Bauer is different than the other one I own. Not sure if this is due to this being such an early unit or what.


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Here is a picture of the two different slides. Same make/model pistol. I labeled the picture to point out the differences. Note.....the machined groves/notched area for the barrel are on opposite sides of each slide. On the early model pistol the barrel rotates counter clockwise to remove the slide.....just like a Baby Browning......the later model pistol it rotates clockwise to remove the slide......as all the instructions for a Bauer read. Just don't know what rarity I have here. And why the barrel won't come out of the slide on the early model I just don't know. ???


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

is it possible to get a pic of the front of the slides to see if there is a difference in the cut toward the muzzle for the locking lugs to travel through? That would be the only place I can think of that you would be likely to encounter problems getting the lugs to come through the slide.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...vTXt6KKPir0PEPh_254Ao&q=Bauer+25+ACP+takedown Any help here?


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

mdi said:


> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...vTXt6KKPir0PEPh_254Ao&q=Bauer+25+ACP+takedown Any help here?


Thanks........I've seen all the videos. I have had a Bauer for some time now......this one is just odd. It is different from all the videos. It is much more like a Baby Browning.


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Okay........I got it apart. I used a large punch and a small hammer. Got the barrel out and then cleaned up the area of interference with a file, emery cloth and some scotchbrite. This still doesn't explain why it is completely opposite of the way the Bauer is supposed to come apart and more like the Baby Browning. ???


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If it was a really early model, it is possible that they got hit for being a copy of the Baby Browning, and may have reversed the barrel disassembly later for legal reasons.

that’s just a guess though.


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> If it was a really early model, it is possible that they got hit for being a copy of the Baby Browning, and may have reversed the barrel disassembly later for legal reasons.
> 
> that's just a guess though.


That is what everything I read says.....that it was made this way to avoid patent infringement. Just surprising to me that I got one that that is the opposite. It is a very early model......serial number is 12xx. Not sure if this enhances the value or not.


----------



## rcomet1970 (11 mo ago)

****** said:


> Hello, New to the forum and looking for some information on a Bauer .25acp I recently added to my collection.
> 
> I am familiar with the Bauer .25, I have owned one for several years. I also own several Baby Brownings. I am familiar with the function/maintenance on these mouse guns.
> 
> ...


I bought one with the same problem! They get stuck. Fixed it! The barrels are dirty and have expanded with use. They get stuck! I cleaned the slide and the barrel. But it was not enough. I then took a fine grit sandpaper and sanded the barrel a bit where it was getting stuck. Works great now. My problem was finding a good new sear spring. I bought one from Precision Small Arms(PSA). All other parts worked but not the sear spring. It was a tiny amount different in length on one leg and would not work right. Let me know if you find a solution to a new Sear spring. I also had an issue with the Extractor spring which was a bit larger as well. I replaced all other springs and firing pin with Browning PSA Sourced parts. Hope you get this post as yours was two years ago.


----------

